# SR battery pack open



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Found this video from guys down in Nova Scotia. 
They actually have a few interesting videos. In this one they visit the Dalhousie research center. 
The way they hooked up the leaf battery pack, you know they know what they're doing.
They were in the process of hooking up the SR pack for similar testing.
Not much data but interesting to see all that redundant space inside the pack (what else did I expect ) and how they decided to put all that weight in the back.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Just goes to show how Tesla sweats the small details


----------

